# PreferencesService Problem



## Bonfire (26. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab derzeit ein Problem mit dem PreferencesService bzw. Preferences an sich. Da ich nicht wirklich was hilfreiches im Inet zu meinem Problem gefunden habe, frage ich hier einmal, ob jemand vielleicht einen Lösungsansatz dazu hat.
Hier erstmal kurz eine Beschreibung was ich eigentlich machen will:
Ich entwickle derzeit eine Anwendung, welche eine Client-Server Architektur nutzt. Zur Kommunikation zwischen den Client-Bundles und denen des Servers (bei den Bundles handelt es sich um OSGi-Bundles) nutze ich RMI.
Nun würde ich gerne die Preferences der Backend-Bundles in der PreferencePage meines Clients anzeigen. Jedoch klappt dies nicht über IPreferenceStore oder Platform.getPreferencesService().
Ich vermute, dass dies wahrscheinlich an der Client-Server Architektur liegt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit vom Client an die Preferences des Servers zu kommen?

Grüße
Bonfire


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2010)

Eclipse bietet einen extension point an um eigene Preference Scopes zu definieren.


----------



## Bonfire (28. Nov 2010)

Danke, dann werde ich mir diesen einmal angucken und gucken ob ich das ganze hinbekommen


----------

